# Help me choose a .40, please...



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with Kahrs at this time, however I want to learn. Do I go CW.40, P, PM? I don't even know the models folks. Is the higher cost justified in your minds to bypass the CW and go up to the P or PM? What features do I get with the higher models? I think, from my limited knowledge, that I'd get a better grade barrel and another magazine, is that all? Thanks, folks.


----------

